# Central Illinois



## Gettindirty (Aug 9, 2008)

Seems like we could use our own area for discussion. Peoria, Bloomington, Champaign, Decatur, Danville.

I'm in the Farmer City area. Only two plows, but a bunch of ice. Better than nothing.

A friend of mine in Champaign is sad as he tells me that they have not done much and he does not do ice. Bummer.


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

*Peoria IL*

Same here, only had 2 minimal plows before the last few days; I'm in the Peoria area, was out about 3:00 this morning, got a good 4-6", (8-12" in some spots from the wind drifting) Snowing now again, supposed to only drop another 1" though. Last coupple days have been good!payup


----------



## MowingisMaddnes (Nov 6, 2003)

*Taylorville*

Have plows, will travel... Maybe if I pull all of my equipment out of Tville it will snow?

As of 1/14/09, still ZERO plowable events...


----------



## mustangmike45 (Nov 17, 2005)

if you weren't so far away I would say come over here and do some sub work for me. We've been out on 18 separate events (including ice) this year! Love the work but need a break.


----------



## MowingisMaddnes (Nov 6, 2003)

*family*

I have family in CR and come there every few weeks if possible. Maybe next year or this year I could take a truck and leave it, so I could plow when I am there....


----------



## Gettindirty (Aug 9, 2008)

Since I started it I'll add... 1-2" forcasted. 4-5" actual. Works for me. Was out for almost 24 hrs straight. So far this year only four plows but alot of salt runs. Not a fantastic year but i'm not complaining.


----------



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

*i WANT MORE SNOW*

We got about 7 inches the otther day and about 12 since saturday has been a great year so far I have plowed 9 times and salted 23 times hope this stays thi way for two more months. GAVIN


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

We got 7.5 in. yesterday. 3 ft drift in our backyard. -24 tonite.....ya it's fun. No school from 1-14 to 1-20 because of snow days and MLK day Mon.


----------



## scooled101 (Nov 19, 2008)

this is the start of a good thread i am in princeton we have gotten a lot f snow around here.


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

*just a little*

we had 3/4 to 1" mabey, only did a few resies on the bluff that get drifted and few lots. I dont do any salting so not much for me today. Light dusting going on now, don't expect to do anything tonight, so i decided I'll pray to snow gods and i took the plow off when i got of work, it usually works


----------



## MowingisMaddnes (Nov 6, 2003)

*Tville 1/1909*

Tville got enough to do about 1/3 of our business customers...at least its a start...


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

MowingisMaddnes;722657 said:


> Tville got enough to do about 1/3 of our business customers...at least its a start...


glad you got enough to do something. I could of done handfull of the drivies this morning, but it was so borderline, and with tommrows 40's temps, it wasn't worth it for me.


----------



## scooled101 (Nov 19, 2008)

We got about a half an inch at most nothing to do at all around here, just waiting for the next one to come hopefully soon. I have been driving the wifes car around needed a break from driving with the plow on all the time its nice to have a little comfort sometimes.


----------



## illiniplower (Aug 22, 2008)

I have been out only twice so far. First time only 2inches. Second time was 5inches. Lost are two salt accounts this year so very little salting only one other place. I'm in Champaign live in Fisher.


----------



## scooled101 (Nov 19, 2008)

i think peoria was the farthest the snow has went down for the most part. I had a friend driving through champaign couple nights ago she said it was pretty bad


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

hey any of you guys wanna get rid of any salt looking for bagged in chicago


----------



## Gettindirty (Aug 9, 2008)

He wants our salt. That's funny. If it was not for the salt runs we would not have had Christmas this year. I can not get anymore either. Call Gunther salt in St. Louis.


----------



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

*looks like snow for u guy to the south*

looks like u guy might get snow this week


----------



## Gettindirty (Aug 9, 2008)

Not much today a little over the magic 1" trigger for the commercial sites. It stunk though as no snow at 6:30 am went to get ready for church. Come out of the shower and there was a 1/2" . Packed up and left so that I could get a church customer done before 9 am. Then plowed the grocery and the Dollar General with a car every 5 sec. Tonight went to the car lot and there was a car in the middle of the lot and the place to push snow was very tight. That's the way it goes. 

Sounds like we are in for a mess south of I-70. That is 75 miles away, boo.

Mark


----------



## MowingisMaddnes (Nov 6, 2003)

*2 inches*

Got 2 inches in about 2 hours on Sunday morning. Believing for another 3 or 4 Monday night...


----------



## illiniplower (Aug 22, 2008)

Ketch Ketchmark said 1" tonight with additional 1-2 for Tuesday. Now if we could just get that heavy snow from Effingham to track north about 70 miles I would be even more happy.


----------



## illiniplower (Aug 22, 2008)

Well figures once again they hype the storm up and we dont get ****. We'll be lucky to even get an 1".


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

illiniplower;732435 said:


> Well figures once again they hype the storm up and we dont get ****. We'll be lucky to even get an 1".


typical weather forcast, but its total B/S!!! i got all excited yesterday morning from the reports of 1-1.5, then 1-3 today, keep looking at the radar to see it go away! I have my doughts if we get the 1" they claim now:realmad:

p.s. Forgot to add. Sunday we had about 1.5-2", enough that i did all my accounts.


----------



## illiniplower (Aug 22, 2008)

wilderXJ;732523 said:


> typical weather forcast, but its total B/S!!! i got all excited yesterday morning from the reports of 1-1.5, then 1-3 today, keep looking at the radar to see it go away! I have my doughts if we get the 1" they claim now:realmad:
> 
> p.s. Forgot to add. Sunday we had about 1.5-2", enough that i did all my accounts.


Lucky you. We got about an 1" not enough for me to go out. Weather forecasts I'm here saying a Feburary thaw. This could be our last snowfall.


----------



## MowingisMaddnes (Nov 6, 2003)

*Feb thaw*



illiniplower;732581 said:


> Lucky you. We got about an 1" not enough for me to go out. Weather forecasts I'm here saying a Feburary thaw. This could be our last snowfall.


What source are you using for the Feb thaw info? I would like to take a look...


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

illiniplower;732581 said:


> Lucky you. We got about an 1" not enough for me to go out. Weather forecasts I'm here saying a Feburary thaw. This could be our last snowfall.





MowingisMaddnes;732811 said:


> What source are you using for the Feb thaw info? I would like to take a look...


ditto on the Feb thaw? I gotta keep my hopes up for our usuall late feb/early march snow dump (i'll take a coupple inbetween to keep me occupiedpayup)


----------



## illiniplower (Aug 22, 2008)

Local new radio weatherman. He is pretty good. Hit the nail on the head with the 2-4" Tuesday night Wed. morning. Just got in a little while ago 5" here in Champaign. Going back out tonight for cleanup.


----------



## Gettindirty (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats on the Champaign snow. I thought it was going to stay south. Went to JR high BB in St. Joe Tuesday night and they had 3" at 8 pm. It did not snow if Farmer City until late but we finally had 3" when it was over. My hydro pump is cooked, boo. I have one Church account to get today with the tractor, another boo.


----------



## illiniplower (Aug 22, 2008)

Gettindirty;735175 said:


> Congrats on the Champaign snow. I thought it was going to stay south. Went to JR high BB in St. Joe Tuesday night and they had 3" at 8 pm. It did not snow if Farmer City until late but we finally had 3" when it was over. My hydro pump is cooked, boo. I have one Church account to get today with the tractor, another boo.


That sucks about your pump Mark. What kind is it? There is a place called Lingreens in Champaign i'm sure you probably have heard of him. He rebuilt my Meyers E-47 for like $83. It is across the road from ROCKS to the North off of Springfield I think the street is Water St. Also heard this morning on WDWS Greg Solaie is saying Monday into Tuesday another system is shaping up about like this last one. First I had heard of it, no T.V stations this morning said anything about it.


----------



## MowingisMaddnes (Nov 6, 2003)

*My turn*

Tville got at least 6 inches on Tuesday night!payup


----------



## Gettindirty (Aug 9, 2008)

Is it over? It does not look like there is much chance of snow removal for at least a week. Anyone want to guess for the rest of Feb.


----------



## illiniplower (Aug 22, 2008)

I am not going to guess cuz your guess is as good as mine. Probably time to get the dozers and hoes greased up and ready to start moving dirt


----------



## Gettindirty (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm a cert applicator and do lawn maint. Pricing fert for the season today. Bid some installs last week. I'm hoping for another good year.


----------



## Ketch (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm guessing it's done. It hit 72 in the house today with all the windows open.

A salute to Old Man Winter. :salute: We will miss you.


----------



## Gettindirty (Aug 9, 2008)

Looking for snow? Jennifer is calling for another inch or so. I won't hold my breath.


----------



## MowingisMaddnes (Nov 6, 2003)

*8 to nothing*

I have heard them throwing around anywhere from 8 inches to nothing for Northern IL?


----------



## Gettindirty (Aug 9, 2008)

The maps are looking good but after all of the misses we have had I'm not going to start the truck until it is on the ground. I think that chicago northern il area looks like it has a better chance of snow in quantity than we do.


----------



## illiniplower (Aug 22, 2008)

Friday night put light and pump bracket back on and hooked up plow. It wouldn't have bothered me if it snowed but didn't break my heart that it didn't either. Took everything back off the truck and I am cleaning the **** out of it today and putting it on the market.


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

im taking a shot in the dark here but im pretty sure that my plow is comming off the truck for the rest of the year up here. The Feb thaw and march thaw is happening. Now its just rain and some cold weather here. Could be wrong but i think the snow is over.


----------

